# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Hibernate / Spring / Cluster / JDBC] Erreur "Too many connections"

## wiss85

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme dans le configuration de cluster au niveau de DataSource.
J'ai deux bases de donnes (MySQL) Replication Master Master.

Dans la configuration ci-dessous, sans cluster l'application fonctionne correctement.

Configuration de data-source:

```

```

Une seule connexion est ouvert d'aprs la table PROCESSLIST de MySQL 


```

```

Les problmes commencent lors de l'ajout de la configuration de cluster comme suit :


```

```

Le problme est que pour chaque requte,  une connexion sera ouverte comme le montre la table PROCESSLIST :

```

```

Si le nombre de connexions dpasse les 100 connexions (la valeur par dfaut de MySQL), nous avons un problme de "Too many connection"

Si nous nous arrtons la bases de donnes localhost, le serveur utilise la deuxime base de donnes mais avec une seule connexion ouverte comme le montre la table PROCESSLIST :

```

```

Avec une exception dans le log 


```

```

Est-ce la bonne faon de configurer un cluster ?
L'url de configuration de DataSource : http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...roperties.html 

J'ai essay plusieurs configurations :
  - JNDI
  - la configuration c3p0 comme suit:


```

```

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer d'o peut venir le problme ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## NicoL__

Je suis pas certain que cela soit ce que tu veux mais peut-tre qu'il faut utiliser :



```

```

----------

